# occasional cough like clearing throat?



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

temperance recently started doing this.

just like she's got something caught in her throat. like a hack/yack/cough sound.

she'll do it a few times like 2-3 times then she stops and is fine.

then she'll do it again a few hours later. hack/yack. hack/yack

once she yacked up some white spit stuff (and looked at it then tapped it with her paw out of curiosity ... poodles are so smart)

i haven't had her on lead so no pulling on her throat.

it has been going on the past few days, maybe 2-3 times a day. i'm trying to not freak out. thanks.

otherwise she's same as ever.


----------



## Siskojan (Mar 13, 2011)

Sisko is doing that as well. We think it is spring allergies - almost sounds like asthma. He has been doing it for a week or two, just 2 or 3 hacks and deep wheezy coughs then its over.


----------



## Trixie (Apr 13, 2011)

Trixie has been doing this too lately although she only coughs about once or twice a day. She also coughed up some white stuff and I freaked out! I've also read this all can be due to allergies and since she's otherwise normal I'm trying not to worry too much. If it doesn't go away when allergy season is over or it gets worse I'll take her to the vet.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

thanks. i'll try not to bug out any more.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Henry did something similar to this and it began right after his emergency GDV surgery. He also would regurgitate small amounts of liquid and I chalked it up to acid reflux due to limited stomach motility. It all went away immediately with a raw diet!

Considering the time of year, though, I wouldn't be surprised if it's allergies. You should hear me cough....!!!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I haven't had my dogs do this, but I do it now that it is allergy season. I cough a few times like I need to clear my throat and then I can hear a slight wheeze. Hopefully this is all it is and it will pass._


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

I want to ask you all if the dog might have eaten something that lodged in the throat or didn't pass thru the intestines. My boy Cooper eats underwear. They make him hack. A few months back Jetta got bone fragments caught and she hacked to try to get it out. That episode made her get xrays. Some dogs eat acorns or mulch.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

i thought it might be something like that initially. temperance is a panty & sock eater which stresses me out. we are really meticulous about keeping our dirty & clean laundry up, but she still manages to find the occasional clothing item. 

just give it a while and hope it passes?


----------



## penny_ann (May 29, 2010)

My Chihuauha used to do that. It was seasonal allergies for her. You should hear my cough too. Between the allergies and the asthma!


----------

